# Empire Earth 1



## marubi (Aug 30, 2008)

I am trying to install empire earth 1, and when I click "install" I get to the Installshield wizard empire earth maintenance program with 2 options. Repair or remove.
I have tried both and it tells me the problem is fixed, but I still can't install the game.
I have also tried to uninstall and re-install but my computer won't let me.
Can somebody please help?


----------



## marubi (Aug 30, 2008)

*Empire Earth*

I have installed a bad copy of Empire Earth and now my computer doesn't want to uninstall it. Is there any way to manually uninstall a program other than the uninstall menu?
Please help!!!!!


----------

